# redfish teeth?



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

anybody else seen'em? i've known about the crushers and patches in their mouths, but i've never seen teeth on the upper lip like on this guy. below are two picks of the same fish, caught in st joe bay.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

yup redfish got teef too. Don't lip saltwater fish. Looks like a nice area you were fishing in.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

all redfish have them


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

romadfishrman said:


> Don't lip saltwater fish.


true believer in that. guess i've just never been observant enough to notice them before


----------



## Reel Mccoy (Dec 30, 2009)

I grew up fishing freshwater and when I moved here and began fishing saltwater a good friend of mine told me "if it swims in saltwater it will bite the shit out of you". So far his rule of thumb has held true for the most part.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

You can get away with lipping little reds but don't try it on any that are big enough to keep!

Alex


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Never seen em like that before...

NJD


----------

